# YT624EDJ HST Transmission troubles?



## mryamaha (2 mo ago)

Hi I have a 2014 YT624EDJ. Took it out for the first time this year and after it warmed up and had gone up and down the driveway about 5 times it had an awful noise when I put the lever down to engage the tracks. It seems to happen every time I engage them once its warm. I changed the HST oil and it looked ok. Doesn't seem to do it in neutral, just if it is in forward or reverse when I engage it. Once it is engaged I can go forward and reverse all day and it makes no wierd noises.
Has anyone else had this happen? Maybe its the belt tension, I inspected the belt it looks fine, or maybe the gearbox, but I am worried its the HST. $$$


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Call The Dealer And Ask Them. Because Here In The States There Are No YAMAHA'S HERE. ALOHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







*


----------



## English_Cat (Sep 1, 2020)

UNDERTAKER said:


> *Call The Dealer And Ask Them. Because Here In The States There Are No YAMAHA'S HERE. ALOHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 202561
> *


What a useless comment... If you don't know, don't answer. This forum is worldwide, not USA only.

But it doesn't hurt to have a professional give it a look over. I don't have your machine, so I can't comment. All I can advise is that you lubricate everything that should move.


----------

